# selling my 42010 see my ad in the classified



## JimsTroyBilt (Dec 7, 2017)

I


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You should be commended for a great job maintaining your machine, looks almost brand new.
I don't know the market value for your area, but in my neck of the woods, they would be asking around $300 - $400.00, probably getting $250 -$350.00


----------

